# Honest Opinion



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

You all are not suppose to be seeing this, simply because my last business name was stolen from me. Although I sent in my trademark info.. I still have not gotten it back. 

I need all of your opinions on my new logo i have someone working on. My new business name is attached. Please, dont use my business name, you wouldnt want anyone doing that to you. 

Let me know what you think about it.. it needs a flare to it.. something is missing and I just dont know what it is..


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 26, 2007)

Is the lettering & box around the girls black or brown?

If you want more flair, I am thinking white polka dots. How about adding polka dots to  the shirt of the curly haired woman. Then you could always play w/ the polka dots, like w/ polka dotted ribbon, etc. Or heck , you could polka dot the whole teal background.

I can't tell that what the girls are smelling is a strawberry.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah its a strawberry, maybe I can have her detail it more.. i think I like th polk a dot chocolate background.. Its chocolate brown. I dont want it too complicated ya know.. but the polkadot sounds cute!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 27, 2007)

I like it!  Very colorful.  Polka dots would be cute


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought it was chocolate, but monitor color is not always acurate. I lik it brown, it's modern & you can certainly play w/ the chocolate packaging!.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

I love chocolate so thats why I got that color.. there is some nice chocolate packaging at Nashville Wraps but Im afraid everything I get do not match the logo... Tab do you have stripes and polkadots? are you ever worried about that?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2007)

The Art Spot which is my B&M shop (consignmnet gallery/craft mall) is primary polka dots hence art SPOT.

My bath line The Polly Wog patch is pin striped (the strpes coordinate w/ the scent)  with a black & white checked border.

It does make for easy packaging choices.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2007)

BTW: I hope you are not too sad to see the old image & logo go, I very much like this one better!  I think it will have a larger mass appeal for you :wink: . The colors, the girls, the name itself has a broader appeal & is more hip IMHO!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

I was sad to see the name go... but this one is just as creative as the last one.. the logo.. my family says they just have to get use to the new one after so many years of the old one... I just learned valuable lessons in the business world..


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 29, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I like it!  Very colorful.  Polka dots would be cute


ITA! :wink: 

And I'm really sorry that someone stole your name once before! That really sucks!  (((Hugs)))


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

I dumped the whole entire logo... I changed it completely.. 
When its done I will show you all. 
Yes someone stoled my name and had the nerve to make a website and everything...  :roll: 
Lesson Learned..


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 29, 2007)

I like it!  

Irena


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

It looks ok.. Its not what I imagined.. I am thinking I would have to find a better designer and pay top money for what I want.. 
who does good designs?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> It looks ok.. Its not what I imagined.. I am thinking I would have to find a better designer and pay top money for what I want..
> who does good designs?



I would contact Helen at http://www.zensoaps.com/
She's a graphic designer and a soapmaker to boot!  

irena


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah and wanted to charge me 350.00 for her services to make a logo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

It needs to be observed that the immune system get in line associated with over the S.Nash Swingman white Jersey need to be spectacular.


----------

